# Easy Blackened Tuna, Wahoo, Redfish or even LMBass.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I alway blacken YF Tuna on the side burner of my gas grill. I use a large griddle and get it really hot before I put the fish on. I sit my press on the griddle while it is heating so it will be hot too.

I start out with 1 Tsp Olive Oil whisked into 1/4 cup of AlaGa syrup. This will do 3-4 steaks or fillets.
*
Fish should be at room temperature to start with. Very cold fish might burn before the center is adequately cooked
*
I usually take one tea spoon of the above and spread it evenly on one side of a Tuna steak (or Redfish fillet). Sprinkle lightly but evenly with Cajun seasoning. (MOL according to your likeing of the hotstuff) Flip the steak or fillet over onto waxed paper and do the other side.

Lay Tuna on the griddle then put the press on top. For a 3/4" thick Tuna steak, one minute on side one then flip it over for 15 seconds. Use the press on both sides. Tuna will be nicely blackened and still pink on the inside. Just the way I like it!

I use the same time for Wahoo. 

Redfish take a little longer. I usually go with 1 minute on side one and 30 seconds on side 2. I do not like to blacken any fish that is more than 3/4" thick. Check for doneness with a fork before removing from the grill. You can generally get by with a full minute or even a little more on side 2 because the griddle will be cooled a little by the fish. 

With Redfish, I prefer not to blacken an entire fillet at one time. The tail end of the fillet will be much thinner than the front end and take less time to cook. I'll do the front half of 2 fillets then the rear halves. I blackened the entire Redfish fillets below. This is side 2. Side one was much darker because it had more syrup.










If you plan to have more than one cooking, you'd better have your act together because the griddle will get hot again mighty quick and the remnants of the syrup will burn on the griddle.

A 4# LM Bass is mighty fine blackened too. 

I prefer to fry Grouper and Snapper.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Man that looks good.....


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

captken,

oh la la. Thanks for sharing. I know what i'm trying w/ our next fresh catch 

Catch & grill 'em up!


----------

